# FOR...my fellow CANUCK fans "THE TRUTH"



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought I would put this up...... !!

" I am NOT a troll".:lol:... !

Enjoy!

Fan-based mash-up video: Jon Stewart vindicates Canuck fans everywhere | The Province

:bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

<3 Thanks for the clip, The hate the Sedins get is quite sickening.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

they definately get a lot more heat than they should, partially due to the fact refs don't call as much as they should when they are given cheap shots. Then again, if they did call all of them, the canucks would be on a powerplay 3/4s of the game


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

neven said:


> they definately get a lot more heat than they should, partially due to the fact refs don't call as much as they should when they are given cheap shots. Then again, if they did call all of them, the canucks would be on a powerplay 3/4s of the game


Don't forget that if the refs called more diving and biting penalties ( I'm looking right at you - Alex Burrows ) then the Canucks would probably be the most penalized team in the league. I guess I should mention now that I am a lifelong fan of this team:


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Don't forget that if the refs called more diving and biting penalties ( I'm looking right at you - Alex Burrows ) then the Canucks would probably be the most penalized team in the league. I guess I should mention now that I am a lifelong fan of this team:


Yep ....Fingergate! THAT! Was great ! Let me tell ya I would of bit them off :bigsmile:...Only fingers that go in my mouth are mine and my...we wont get into that .
Diving ......:lol:......did you watch the vid ? You guys got away with murder last year as far as no calls went IMO.

Boston won it with toughness intimidation and none calls ..not so much skill ( tho thomas was awesome ). No doubt a very tough team and the team to beat this year....how did ya like the last game .

Unless the refs get a handle on the way players play ( like have some respect for fellow hockey players ) It will be no more than a WWF match !

Nice Banner BTW tho it would look better with an ORCA in place of that little Wheely thing with the B .
...I know ....better luck this year.

LOOK out were right behind you 

............


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

All the game showed was how boring the rest of the regular season is... and how little it matters. The refs call a different game in the playoffs, and even each series has it's own version of the rules. And that whole fiasco with Campbell and his son? I'm almost sure there is no conspiracy but there it is - you have to question it just because they let that set of optics come into play. Would that have happened in any other league? Yeah, they put Shanny in there now but too little too late.

And don't even get me started on Mike "Lets Beat Up On Kids" Millbury...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG OMG !!  

I just remembered the last time i Got under the skin of a Boston fan ...Heres hoping BostonBob has thicker skin and a sense of humor .


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Yep ....Fingergate! THAT! Was great ! Let me tell ya I would of bit them off :bigsmile:...Only fingers that go in my mouth are mine and my...we wont get into that .
> Diving ......:lol:......did you watch the vid ? You guys got away with murder last year as far as no calls went IMO.
> 
> Boston won it with toughness intimidation and none calls ..not so much skill ( tho thomas was awesome ). No doubt a very tough team and the team to beat this year....how did ya like the last game .
> ...


I wouldn't say a team that includes Chara, Krejci, Horton, Lucic, Seguin, Bergeron and Peverly doesn't have " much skill " in its lineup. And of course you're right behind us......it's easier to slash and whack us that way. :lol: Anyway - it honestly wouldn't surprise me one bit that the same 2 teams meet in the Finals this year. Let's hope the the better team wins ......*again.*


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> I wouldn't say a team that includes Chara, Krejci, Horton, Lucic, Seguin, Bergeron and Peverly doesn't have " much skill " in its lineup. And of course you're right behind us......it's easier to slash and whack us that way. :lol: Anyway - it honestly wouldn't surprise me one bit that the same 2 teams meet in the Finals this year. Let's hope the the better team wins ......*again.*


Sorry Bob ...didnt mean or say they had no skill...(as stated boston has some great players ) ....just that the cup was won by other means last year. Nice how they used the twins for speed bag training .Must admit they were the tougher team.Certainly will be a different series if we meet again this year. 
Dont think the league will allow such one sided officiating two years in a row .Lets see how it goes this year....maybe a hockey game might break out then you guys will be in trouble :lol:.
Enjoy your Sunday Bob.. thanks for not wanting to rip my head off man


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

despite all the boston vs vancouver fan bantering, remember that the video was made from an outside source who has no reason to be a fan of vancouver's


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

nice mashup 
watching the games as everyone else did, no one can deny that the reffing largely was from another planet. the bruins got away with things that would not have flown in 1986. i am not some conspiracy freak, but watch the tapes, goaltender interference is one of the areas you should pay close attention to. 

if you can drift through all 7 games and then tell me that the officiating was not out to lunch, ill have you committed.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

neven said:


> despite all the Boston vs Vancouver fan bantering, remember that the video was made from an outside source who has no reason to be a fan of Vancouver's


well really who would wanna be a canucks fan unless you like to riot lol. so i heard the sedins are coming out with there own brand of Kleenex for when they get picked on. What is also funny is blaming the refs for there crappy performance (luango and the rest ) but hey thats what canucks fans are great for blaming everyone else but the team .

Honestly if there is another riot this year if they make it that far Vancouver should lose the canucks .


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

lol just watched the video i think he should stick to politics and stay away from something he has no idea about . poor poor canucks you got beat so pull your head out of you A-holes and suck it up


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wow so if stating my opinion is being a troll then i have no business being on a site full of whiners because i think thats all the canucks do is try to blame not winning the cup on stupid things then you can kiss my ass .


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You have no business being on this site if you continue to be a moron.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i do not think the canucks lost because of the reffing, they lost because boston beat them. There were many factors rather than which team had more talent though. Luongo was a big factor in the loss, but without him we may not even have got there. The previous rounds also took a heavier toll on the canucks than boston, but thats part of the playoffs, not an excuse. As much as boston fanboys scream about what abuses they endured by the canucks, they did get away with much more. (Finger gate was a pointless media spin, if someone sticks their finger in someones mouth, they deserve to be bitten. Why the hell would you jam your fingers in someones mouth in professional sports). Boston plays similar to how chicago is, a team of thugs, who does their best to get under the other teams skin. Most other teams only have one thug on their team for that purpose, boston has what, 4 or so? They are a team cheered for by people who think hockey is all about the fighting, cheapshots and what not, little about finesse and skill. Look how they look at the Sedins, they have the attributes that make a star player, but because they don't drop the gloves, they aren't real players.

I wouldn't worry about vancouver losing the team, i'd worry more for the teams like boston as the NHL cracks down on hockey in hopes to make it more about showcasing skill rather than fists and hits.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> lol just watched the video i think he should stick to politics and stay away from something he has no idea about . poor poor canucks you got beat so pull your head out of you A-holes and suck it up


i meant the whole series as concise unit. i know the canucks lost, I'm not in denial about that. Also my head is rather properly on me shoulders... your quickness to anger leads me to question where yours is.

seriously though, without bias, watch all 7 games. if you can honestly say at the end of those 7 games that the reffing was consistent im not talking about favoring one team or the other, but consistency in calls and types of calls... it would be shocking.

above all i am a hockey fan, and part of that is knowing that skill is the only factor in victory.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> well really who would wanna be a canucks fan unless you like to riot lol. so i heard the sedins are coming out with there own brand of Kleenex for when they get picked on. What is also funny is blaming the refs for there crappy performance (luango and the rest ) but hey thats what canucks fans are great for blaming everyone else but the team .
> 
> Honestly if there is another riot this year if they make it that far Vancouver should lose the canucks .


Maybe you can explain to me why there is so much hate on the Sedins? It drives me nuts how these guys don't get the respect that they deserve. What have these guys done other than to play the game with integrity while being two of the best players in the league?

The part that really bothers me is your generalization of all Canucks fans are great for blaming everyone else but their team. The series went to 7 games, I don't think either team was "crappy" so it really does not warrant any finger pointing at any player for the lost. Take your Stanley Cup win and stay classy. I don't understand the hate.

Boston fans can call the Canucks divers, but we can also call you guys one of the dirtest teams of the year to date.

Another example of the Bruins being hypocritical (other than the finger biting gesture and diving), is Horton's displeasure of Rome's apology coming in a form of a text message, but when Boychuk broke Raymond's back last year (which I remind you he did not get a penalty on the play, which he should have) he also JUST apologized via text message but why is that ok for him to do but not Rome? 

Anyways, it's a good rivalry between the two teams and it should stay between the two teams and not have it get heated between fans.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> lol just watched the video i think he should stick to politics and stay away from something he has no idea about . poor poor canucks you got beat so pull your head out of you A-holes and suck it up


Give both teams credit where credit is due. It was just unfortunate one team had to lose because if there could be two winners, it would have been the Canucks and Bruins. The best two teams clearly met in the finals, I am proud of the Canucks for their run.

Can you elaborate on how he does not know what he is talking about? All he did was show video clips. If anything, it looked like the Bruins didn't know what they were talking about


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I have seen a few games at GM place(don't recall the new name) and when the Sedin's are putting on their show there is little like it anywhere in the hockey world. I've watched them completely dominate the other team for the full 2 minutes of a powerplay. Who else has the stamina to do that. Maybe Ovechkin, but he's not getting the results last couple of years. Back to Back Art Ross winners, grinding in the corners most of the game usually coming out with the puck. And yet the blind non believers call them soft. I blame the GM for not getting proper grinders to take some of the heavy slogging of these stars. 

You can either call them soft or open your eyes and enjoy hockey history, these guys are for real.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> wow so if stating my opinion is being a troll then i have no business being on a site full of whiners because i think thats all the canucks do is try to blame not winning the cup on stupid things then you can kiss my ass .


Someones mad cuz they lost the last game they had against the canucks hahaha. The only things Bruin is good at is injuring people purposely so they can take out top players. Few examples hit on Salo and Pacioretty.

And to the other Boston fan about saying dives againt Burrows. Did you watch the clip on this thread? A whole lot of Boston players dive lmao. Especially that goalie of yours. It's funny how Burrows gets under his skin so much. But the refs are too blind to see him always slashing Burrows in the feet.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I agree the Sedins should get mad respect. They just hatin cuz there good. Some players will try to get under other players skin by fighting trash talking etc. The Sedins however does it by assisting and scoring IMO haha.



Victor said:


> Maybe you can explain to me why there is so much hate on the Sedins? It drives me nuts how these guys don't get the respect that they deserve. What have these guys done other than to play the game with integrity while being two of the best players in the league?
> 
> The part that really bothers me is your generalization of all Canucks fans are great for blaming everyone else but their team. The series went to 7 games, I don't think either team was "crappy" so it really does not warrant any finger pointing at any player for the lost. Take your Stanley Cup win and stay classy. I don't understand the hate.
> 
> ...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had new found respect for referees and what they have to deal with after watching HBO's 24\7. You hear them and the players filmed AND MIKED. They'd probably do this on a regular basis, however there would be far too much censorship with all the swearing.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Big bubba b is a bandwagon he wasn't even a boston fan during the beginning of the playoffs.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

A bit more on the little weasel ( apologies to any weasels I may of offended ).
good read and some great comments.

Bruins' Marchand and Chiarelli could be fined for comments

If things go well Boston will be hard pressed to get through the second round :lol:


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Someones mad cuz they lost the last game they had against the canucks hahaha. The only things Bruin is good at is injuring people purposely so they can take out top players. Few examples hit on Salo and Pacioretty.


I would rather lose Game # 38 of the regular season than Game # 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals. And I guess you probably forgot that no other team over the last few years has had more top players ( Savard and Bergeron ) out for long periods of time due to injuries caused by cheap shots.



clintgv said:


> And to the other Boston fan about saying dives againt Burrows. Did you watch the clip on this thread? A whole lot of Boston players dive lmao. Especially that goalie of yours. It's funny how Burrows gets under his skin so much. But the refs are too blind to see him always slashing Burrows in the feet.


OK - let me ask you a simple question: if Boston dives as much as Vancouver then why does only Vancouver have the reputation as a team known for constantly embellishing ???? And please spare me the " everybody else is jealous of the Canucks " arguement. As for that clip - if you want I can post lots of examples of Canuck dives and flops. But to ( hopefully ) lighten the mood a bit I'll just post these for now:


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

gee bob....not much humour in tasatless photos.....mondays are't your day i take it !...
did ya see the part where the coach (?) admitted that they (bruins) got away with murder in the play offs.
we will see how it goes this year with the reffing.......still behind ya chipping away :lol:

maybe i should start a bruins thread for you 2 guys ....

HAPPY MONDAY NUCK FANS !!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Its funny watching NHL forums in regards to diving, as much as the finger is pointed at the canucks, theres diving accusations every single game by every single team. Doesn't seem to be much proof of who does it more. Hell bieksa lost a tooth and people were yelling how he dove. Its all based on opinion, as there is only one stat that reflects diving and the penalty is still rare (and no canucks dont lead in it). The thing is, you watch the thread when theres a canucks game on, the scrutiny is insane, the forums light up, with tons of people just waiting to call out everything as a possible dive. There is actually a devoted anti canuck fanbase who love to youtube the worst angle videos to prove their opinion.

Now to change a tone a bit. Take into account that the two major broadcasters who yell how much canucks dove in the finals, they are major boston fans. Also take into account the Don Cherry and ron maclean has a beef with burrows because burrows stood up and called out a ref going out of line (Auger).

it just comes down to one thing in games now, Drawing a penalty is simply drawing a penalty to all teams, unless you are a canuck, then every penalty drawn will be yelled across the world as a dive. Whatever happened to the old days when a dive was actually called a dive whenever someone flopped on the ice

on a side note, look up what people think of the kings or the wild, lots claiming they dive the most in the league


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> I would rather lose Game # 38 of the regular season than Game # 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals. And I guess you probably forgot that no other team over the last few years has had more top players ( Savard and Bergeron ) out for long periods of time due to injuries caused by cheap shots.


Agreed, Boston did lose two great players for an extended period of time, but how does this relate to the topic on hand? Just because there were not injuries that took place or penalties called on a play, it doesn't make a play "not cheap" or a dive. People may laugh at Daniel getting punched several times in the face by Marchand in the playoffs, but wasn't that cheap? Wasn't that disrespectful? What Marchand did there is exactly what a bully does in school, he was picking on someone who obviously is not interested in all the extra curricular activity. It's classless, but I guess Mr. Chiarelli and Mr. Julien believe Marchand was just protecting himself 

Milan Lucic is a childhood friend of mine, but I honestly do not understand why he did not suffer any supplementary discipline for his charge on Miller and I do not understand the Chara incident on Max Pacioretty. At one point, I don't think anyone believed a Bruin could be suspended, but that all changed two weeks ago when Marchand got 5 and yesterday Ference got 3. Hopefully the league is finally taking notice. The Bruins have to stop running around with that pack mentallity.

Also, just to throw it out there, the Canucks had more powerplays in that one game they played against the Bruins this year than they did in all 7 games against the Bruins in 7 games in the finals.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Now to change a tone a bit. Take into account that the two major broadcasters who yell how much canucks dove in the finals, they are major boston fans. Also take into account the Don Cherry and ron maclean has a beef with burrows because burrows stood up and called out a ref going out of line (Auger).


Agreed, but during the playoffs I was surprised Cherry was not as bias towards Boston because we all know where his heart is


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Victor said:


> Also, just to throw it out there, the Canucks had more powerplays in that one game they played against the Bruins this year than they did in all 7 games against the Bruins in 7 games in the finals.


Interesting stat .........but completely and absolutely wrong. If you would actually check out the stats you would see that Vancouver had 33 PP during the Finals and Boston successfully killed off 31 of them. During the game on January 7th Vancouver went 4 for 6 on the PP. Now math is not my strong suit but I'm pretty sure that 33 is a higher number than 6 is.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Interesting stat .........but completely and absolutely wrong. If you would actually check out the stats you would see that Vancouver had 33 PP during the Finals and Boston successfully killed off 31 of them. During the game on January 7th Vancouver went 4 for 6 on the PP. Now math is not my strong suit but I'm pretty sure that 33 is a higher number than 6 is.


Thank you for the correction. I meant to say powerplay goals.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Victor said:


> Thank you for the correction. I meant to say powerplay goals.


No biggie - and sorry if I am starting to get a bit defensive. I guess growing up a Big Bad Bruins fan in Montreal Canadiens territory has me programmed to immediately jump in and defend my team regardless of the situation.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> No biggie - and sorry if I am starting to get a bit defensive. I guess growing up a Big Bad Bruins fan in Montreal Canadiens territory has me programmed to immediately jump in and defend my team regardless of the situation.


Hey Bob- allways good to be defensive, especially! if your right or even think you are.( not a dig ) .Its when people are offensive as some of us get, that is not called for ......now settle down  we are not the Montreal Canadians .......we're way better than them. ...oh oh .

One last thing man ....read the last 13 words in your post 13 times for the penalty of putting them offensive photos up on my thread :bigsmile:

actually everyone should read the last 13 words of your post....

Oh are you watching the game tomorrow.......always a nailbiter when we play the bottom feeders ....oh oh again 

.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

since we are sort of on the topic, what does everyone think about Thomas snubbing Obama on the White House visit?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Gotta do what ya think is right I suppose. Gotta hand it to the guy ....he had balls..:lol:
found this on it though......

Boston Bruins' Tim Thomas explains explains White House snub | Sports | National Post

I like how at the end ( the very last sentence ) he calls BM a little ball of hate .....:bigsmile:


----------

